# Digging in your layout blind



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I have often thought about digging in my layout blind 6-8" to lower the profile. Has anyone tried this and is it worth it? I would certainly level the ground out after I was finished.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First of all.....Ask the land owner if you can do this.

Then if you can.....DO IT. IT helps out. IMO.

YOu really only need to dig down about 2-4 inches. Then tapper the ground that you have dug up to the blind. It give the illusion or more level ground.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

We always dig in out blinds for snows but not so often for ducks, like Chuck said, 2-4 inches is usually enough but make sure to taper the soil and rake away the stubble before you start digging so you can put it on top of the fresh soil.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think some days it would make a huge difference but personally I would not do it nor would I even dare or have the nutz to ask. I would not want someone digging in my backyard.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Digging them down makes them totally disappear. I think in corn stubble it may not be worth while. However,in turned over fields,it really makes a difference. However,if your'e gonna dig them down,plan for that extra time,get permission to,and dress lightly cause your'e gonna work up a sweat. 

Alex


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If its cold enough to form frost you had better do it the day before otherwise they will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Get a Beavertail Comfort Zone layout blind. Lowest profile in the industry and C-O-M-F-O-R-T-A-B-L-E!


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

get a power hunter and save time on the digging and more time on putting out a good spread of decoys i have 2 power hunters in feild khaki and mudded them up really well and then tied in some killer weed blind kit stuff and it works awsome and i took the bars out of it and just more the mesh around a little to see and it works great.

GOOD LUCK HUNTING


----------

